# **** Disease



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mods, you might want to make this a stickey for awhile. ***** in ND are dying from a disease. A few weeks ago an old boar came up on the road infront of my truck. He was totaly unaware and sat there shaking his head. I went home for the rifle and a shovel, came back and shot him 5 minutes later. He hadn't moved. This week I found 2 more dead ones when I was chisel plowing. If you have noticed there are an unusual amount of dead ***** on the road. JMO but I think these are also affected and are not showing their normal wariness. So if you are handling ***** this year be careful.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just because a few ***** have acted funny doesn't mean that there is a disease epidemic going through the state of nd. When populations become high they tend to disperse and roads are an easy path, hense the number of dead ***** on the roads. I've seen several ***** sitting on the center lines at night shaking their heads, probably because they've gotten a axle across the head. I've stopped twice to shoot them in the dark. They just stand there.

There are a lot of ***** in the SE of ND and MN. Disease can be found in individuals of the population like rabies and distemper, it happens nothing to be alarmed about.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

+1.

**** numbers are up, and they are much more visible and mobile this year with the majority of the corn being gone in a lot of places. Nothing to get ruffled up about. Probably some out there with distemper or rabies, but there always is.


----------

